# Went Fishing Today.



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

sorry for the blurry pics. i was in a hurry.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

what is it? I like it!


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

leopard shark ?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

wow..you went saltwater fishing? I'm in Nebraska...no Oceans here =(


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

crazy...


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great catch







It looks like a leopard shark. My local zoo has 5 of them in a pretty big tank and they are about 5-6'


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

That's not leopard shark









That a way more small shark (near full lenght here)...


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Oops... Sorry : that's a leopard shark... In France, "leopard shark" aren't the same !!!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That shark is going to outgrow whatever you put him in, unless it's a swimming pool.


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

definately a leopard shark.. i catch tons of those around here near SF...the biggest i ever caught was like 6 feet long...but that was pretty big i believe for a leopard


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

i also caught one of these but i release it.

*not my pic*


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

wow, did he put up much of a fight. Also what did u use as bait.


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

the fish was just heavy cuz i was fishing on the shore.. i used squid for bait.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

are you going to keep that thing in a tank?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

what beach ?


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

i caught it at long beach. im going to sell this one but i might go again tonight .


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

r you kidding ahhh i love near lbc and dang i would like one of thoes for my sw tank ahhhhh lame


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Went fishing on Sat, didnt catch much just some guitar fish and small maceral @ huntington, might go tonight also for some sharkzzz


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

if anyone in the bay area wants a leopard shark lemme know i can hook em up. Any size. or sand sharks...


----------

